# Angeln in Tirol [mit 16 Jahren]



## [Zander] (7. Februar 2011)

Heyho ich bin erst 16 und hab nur den Jugendfischereischein aus Bayern
Trotzdem wollt ich mal paar Fragen stelln:
1. Frage : Was brauch ich um in Tirol Angeln zu dürfn?
2. Frage : wo gibts gute Forellengewässer in der Nähe von Wörgl ( werde dann mit der Spinnrute fischen )
Danke
Mfg
Zander


----------



## Boendall (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Tirol [mit 16 Jahren]*

Bin kein Tiroler, aber zu Frage 1:

http://www.ris.bka.gv.at/Dokumente/Lgbl/LGBL_TI_20020606_54/LGBL_TI_20020606_54.html

§27 Abs.3
§28 Abs.2 a,b,c 
und §28 Abs.3 Trifft ja auf dich zu.

Zu den Kosten der Gäste BH-Karte (Landesabgabe) kann ich dir für Tirol leider nichts sagen, bei uns in der Steiermark kostet eine Gäste-BH Karte ~13€ und ist für 28 Tage im jeweiligen Bezirk gültig. Wie es in Tirol ist, weiß ich nicht.

Alternativ:
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=fischen%20in%20wörgl


----------



## [Zander] (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Tirol [mit 16 Jahren]*

Hm, Okay Geld dürfte nicht so das Problem sein
mIch intressiert halt eher ob ich mit 16 ALLEINE! angeln darf
mfg
Zander


----------



## Boendall (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Tirol [mit 16 Jahren]*

§28

(2) Gastkarten dürfen von den Fischereiausübungsberechtigten nur an Personen ausgegeben werden, die
a)
*das 14. Lebensjahr vollendet haben,*
b)
glaubhaft machen, dass sie fachlich geeignet und verlässlich sind, und
c)
nachweisen, dass sie den verminderten Verbandsbeitrag nach § 44 Abs. 3 entrichtet haben.



Also darfst du alleine los.


----------



## [Zander] (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Tirol [mit 16 Jahren]*

Gut
habt ihr evtl. Gute hotspots?


----------



## G0PPAE (3. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Tirol [mit 16 Jahren]*

Hallo Zander 


also du brauchst in Tirol eine Steuerkarte die Kostet 25 Euro und ist ein Jahr lang gültig bei den meisten Betreiber dürfte es kein Problem geben mit 16 Jahre und einer Angellizenz  

also du willst Forellen angeln hm nähe wörgl fällt mir jetzt auf die schnelle 3 Sachen ein 

Wildschönau Bach Fischen 
Inn am besten Rattenberg bis Kundl 
Moorsee in Söll sehr große Forellen drin bis zu 8 Kg 
und Forellenhof Mariastein 
genau und in Fischteich Hopfgarten gibt es auch noch 

sind es sogar 5 geworden hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 
wenn du noch fragen hast schreib mir eine PN 

mfg Andreas


----------

